# My Pigeon pix



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

u can see my pigeons here [email protected]/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry but I can't find your pictures, do you have the direct link?

I went to look under sites, and found categories, clicked on pets and naimals, then on birds, and I went thru ten pages...and couldn't find your link.


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*pigeon pix*

try it without @ www. mypigeonpix.zoomshare.com/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Robby,

That link doesn't work either .. Lovebirds got it: http://www.mypigeonpix.zoomshare.com/

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

www.mypigeonpix.zoomshare.com/ 

this should work. there was to many spaces between "www.mypigoepix".....


nice birds..........but what is a "print" ? That's a new one...


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*prints*

Hi A print is just a pattern of the bird they are tipplers thanx for looking Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Robby .. Can You Help?*

Hi Robby,

We sometimes get Tipplers on the 911 Pigeon Alert list and the bands are next to impossible to trace. Could you help us with some of these .. like
LMO 1368 or perhaps LM 01368?

Terry


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*tipplers*

Hi Terry, I will ask some of my buddies and see if they know the lettering on the bands. I myself dont have a clue as to the place there from SORRY I'll Let u know something as soon as i do find out thanx Robby S.C.LOFTS
P.S. If u need someone to adopt them when u get em let me know thanx again Robby


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Robby. Any help is appreciated.

Terry


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*tipplers*

Hi Terry, no problem Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Robby,

Thanks for sharing your pics, they are all quite lovely. I especially enjoyed the 
pictures of the Black Danish. Very handsome birds!

fp


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*mypigeonpic's*

Hi FP, Thanx I myself also like the danishes best but the prints are a close 2nd. lol thanx for looking Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------

